# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Economizador de duchas, ahorro de gas y agua en la ducha

## secototal

He visto publicidad de este producto para restringir el tiempo máximo de los adolescentes y turistas en la ducha, tiene todo el sentido ponerlo en un país seco comp España y más ahora con el brutal subidon del gas
Os dejo con ello, a ver qué os parece 

https://youtu.be/myncn7B-4iw

----------


## Modell

Muy interesante, lastimosamente toca regular por la sequía.

Saludos.

----------


## Winsten

Yo sigo pensando por qué el estado no invierte en generar lluvias artificiales para mejorar la situación de la sequía..

----------


## faeton

Está bien ahorrar agua, pero no en la higiene.

----------

